# Brock Lesnar vs. Roman Reigns (Winner Take All Championship Unification) - WrestleMania



## Clique

​_The table has been set. 2022 Royal Rumble winner and WWE Champion Brock Lesnar has chosen to battle Roman Reigns in The Biggest WrestleMania Match of All-Time. It's WINNER TAKE ALL in a highly anticipated Championship Unification Match on WrestleMania Sunday.

Although Lesnar was originally scheduled to challenge The Head of the Table at WWE Day 1, Reigns tested positive for COVID-19 and was unable to defend the Universal Title at the first Premier Live Event of the year. After being fired by Reigns days earlier, however, Paul Heyman once again took on the role of Advocate for Lesnar and negotiated for his client to be added to the Day 1 WWE Title Fatal 4-Way Match instead. Thanks to Heyman’s maneuvering, The Beast was free to conquer the field and claim the WWE Championship.

During Lesnar’s WWE Title defense against Bobby Lashley at Royal Rumble, Reigns suddenly emerged when the referee was down and used some surprise help from the treacherous Heyman to strike Brock with the title and allow Lashley to reclaim his WWE Championship.
The WWE Universe would not have to wait to see how Lesnar would react. On the same night, the furious Beast stormed his way to the ring as a surprise entrant in the Royal Rumble Match and claimed victory in dominant fashion.

With the right to challenge the World Champion of his choosing, Lesnar emerged the following night on Raw and immediately chose to go to war with the Universal Champion. As a result, Reigns will finally have his showdown against The Conqueror on The Grandest Stage of Them All!

Then at WWE Elimination Chamber, titleholder Bobby Lashley was removed from the competition due to concussion protocol. This paved the way for The Beast to triumph in the Elimination Chamber Match to reclaim the WWE Championship. As a result, WrestleMania will now be a Championship Unification Match!

Don’t miss a spectacular moment of action when WINNER TAKES ALL Match on the second night of WrestleMania, steaming LIVE on Sunday, April 3 beginning at 8 ET/5 PT on Peacock in the United States and on WWE Network everywhere else._
_







_​


----------



## God Movement

Vince really, really likes this match. This might be the last one though, as it completes a Wrestlemania trilogy.


----------



## Ratedr4life

Third times the charm I guess...


----------



## James Cagney

Another predictable brock win?


----------



## Goku

31 was a good match, even though nobody wanted to see it.

34 one of the worst WM main events of all time.

This one will be okay, I guess. Reign finally gets his win over Brock at Mania is the only outcome I can see here. They're building Brock up by giving him Rumble and Chamber wins back to back. Crowd probably won't shit on it this time, probably. They'll shit on Charlotte/Ronda instead.


----------



## Lorromire

They've had like, what, 5? 6? matches, all of them have been awful. Just stop already, Vince. Please.


----------



## The Quintessential Mark

We knew this already guys accept it.

Going off their performance from CJ last year i wouldn't put it past Vince to keep the same half assed effort from bell to bell but hopefully I'm wrong.


----------



## shadows123

Cant wait for them to stink up the joint yet again. We have seen it time and again with the spam finishes.


----------



## American_Nightmare

This gonna end up being for both belts.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

Ah it puts a smile on my face seeing these two go at it, the two biggest stars in the business.


----------



## TheGreatBanana

As long they finish this as a WrestleMania trilogy I'm alright with it. There is no bigger program in wrestling than Brock vs Reigns. They have both been the 1A and 1B of wrestling since the dethroning of Cena in 2014. That Summerslam match of Lesnar vs Cena was monumental because Super Cena no longer mattered and it allowed WWE to transition away from him. 

Reigns and Brock are this generations Hogan and Savage, Bret and Michaels, Austin and Rock, Cena and Batista. Each were the 1A and 1B of their time.

Lesnar's story is that he would've dominated WWE had he not left in 2004, it would've been tough for Cena and Batista to position themselves as FOTC when Lesnar was around. He returns in 2012 to reclaim the title he never lost and this time with a legit badass aura. Reigns on the other hand is the newer young gun FOTC. Now it's one FOTC vs another FOTC fighting for supremacy. Hence why Lesnar wants Title vs Title since he was the last undisputed champion and it's a way to conclude their story. Eventually WWE will have to move on and make the likes of Bron Breaker or Gable Stevenson the next big stars.


----------



## FrankieDs316

They should build this match as the final time they will wrestling against each other. I do think this match will be better then their WM34 match, but will it be better then their WM31 match?


----------



## Reservoir Angel

Really shows what kind of different wavelength I'm on compared to WWE's creative efforts that they're basically hoping the majority of WrestleMania around _this_ match and all I can think is... "okay but what is Austin Theory doing at Mania?"


----------



## Sincere

Lesnar pulls a reverse Roman, and interferes in Roman vs. Goldberg by attacking Goldberg, and causing a DQ, so that Roman retains, so that he can have his title vs. title match at Mania?


----------



## TheGreatBanana

Now it’s Title for Title. I knew they were going to do this, but a lot here disagreed. Finally we’re going to have them unify the championships. It’s for the good of the business by having one WWE World title.


----------



## Kishido

TheGreatBanana said:


> Now it’s Title for Title. I knew they were going to do this, but a lot here disagreed. Finally we’re going to have them unify the championships. It’s for the good of the business by having one WWE World title.


What I do not get... If they unify them why not the Tag titles as well?


----------



## TheGreatBanana

Kishido said:


> What I do not get... If they unify them why not the Tag titles as well?


Tag titles don’t mean shit tbh. The world title is what creates the money feuds. Eventually the tag titles will be unified, but they will use it as a selling point to promote a different PPV.


----------



## BabaYaga

Reigns vs Lesnar in 2015 was a good match to be honest


----------



## Shaun_27

God Movement said:


> This might be the last one though, as it completes a Wrestlemania trilogy.


----------



## FringeDweller

TheGreatBanana said:


> Now it’s Title for Title. I knew they were going to do this, but a lot here disagreed. Finally we’re going to have them unify the championships. It’s for the good of the business by having one WWE World title.


They haven't stated whether it's going to be a unification match or a winner take all match, have they? 

Im going to loathe them if it's a winner take all match only for the winner to lose or drop one title at a later date. I want the brand split nonsense to end. I want one real world champion. And I want garbage like Miz, Kofi, Big E and jinder mahal to stop winning a world title.


----------



## Goku

BabaYaga said:


> Reigns vs Lesnar in 2015 was a good match to be honest


Regardless, no one wanted to see it then either. Crowd turned on it so bad they had to let someone who wasn't even in it leave with the belt.

Vince gets his revenge in the end.


----------



## arch.unleash




----------



## Prescott1189

This match needs a stipulation cause this will be the trilogy and hopefully final meeting between them and the only way to do this is inside Hell in a Cell, neither men has never lost that match and also if they want to go all out then have this be Lesnar's final shot as long as Reigns is Champion he can't challenge for it! To make this more important and unpredictable


----------



## FrankieDs316

Roman Reigns vs Brock Lesnar has happened many times before. They needed this match to be title for title because they want this Brock vs Reigns match to feel like the biggest ever. They should make this and hype this as the last time these guys will ever face each other


----------



## BigRedMonster47

Roman has got to win!!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Hopefully this is their last match with eachother ever. Their feud and matches are terrible.


----------



## FrankieDs316

They need to build this match as their final ever. No topping this storyline between them. This has been the best stolen between these 2 guys


----------



## Clique

This match is title for title WINNER TAKE ALL. They are putting up all the stakes for this match. After their good match last fall at _Crown Jewel_, I think Brock & Roman will deliver the goods in the _WrestleMania_ main event.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

FrankieDs316 said:


> They need to build this match as their final ever. No topping this storyline between them. This has been the best stolen between these 2 guys


There is nothing to top. They've had numerous bad matches with eachother. Even the people on Twitter who are always positive are shitting on this.


----------



## FrankieDs316

Showstopper said:


> There is nothing to top. They've had numerous bad matches with eachother. Even the people on Twitter who are always positive are shitting on this.


People have their own opinions. Ive been enjoying the build. and ill judge the match when I see it.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

The storyline's been horrible. The feud's been horrible. All of their matches except their first one have been horrible. Hopefully this whole thing is put to bed at Mania, once and for all.


----------



## deadcool

I am skipping Wrestlemania this year because I am not interested in a Reigns/Lesnar match again. 

WWE can just get it out of their system. Let the Jason Momoa cosplayer beat the blonde Wardlow at the WM ME and hopefully we don't have to deal with this blockage ever again.


----------



## FrankieDs316

deadcool said:


> I am skipping Wrestlemania this year because I am not interested in a Reigns/Lesnar match again.


You can easily watch Wrestlemania and just skip Reigns vs Brock.


----------



## deadcool

FrankieDs316 said:


> You can easily watch Wrestlemania and just skip Reigns vs Brock.


What good match ups are scheduled for WM this year?


----------



## FrankieDs316

deadcool said:


> What good match ups are scheduled for WM this year?


Rumor has it

Edge vs Styles 
Austin vs Owens

Cody is gonna be involved. I can see him face Rollins.


----------



## Spartan117

They did the right thing. With Austin returning, we didn't really need a WWE Championship match. Title vs. Title makes sense this is easily their biggest feud. Hopefully Brock finally gets choked out at the end of a 20 minute match rather than a 12 minute one.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

deadcool said:


> I am skipping Wrestlemania this year because I am not interested in a Reigns/Lesnar match again.
> 
> WWE can just get it out of their system. Let the Jason Momoa cosplayer beat the blonde Wardlow at the WM ME and hopefully we don't have to deal with this blockage ever again.


Going by different forums and social media, the usual always positive people are not happy at all about this match and it involving both titles. Doesn't help that we've seen this match about 7 times over the past several years and even multiple times at WM itself. Alot of backlash already.


----------



## Leviticus

Why the fuck even put the title on Lashley if he was just gonna lose it a month later. I thought the whole point of having Lesnar win the rumble was so that he could face Reigns at mania, and let Lashley defend the world title against someone else. 

This is just dumb booking at this point. It's clear that Vince, Khan, and whoever else is making these decisions know nothing about booking. 

You could have had Brock vs Reigns for the Universal title, and then set up a World title defense for Lashley against someone like Theory, Styles, Rollins.......There are so many guys who could have had a great match against Lashley, but instead you just give the belt back to Lesnar without even giving Lashley a single one-on-one defense. There wasn't even a reason to have him beat Lesnar at the RR at this point. 

They should have had Brock almost ready to win, but then have the Usos sneak into the chamber like HBK did with Taker, and attack him, and cost him the match. They distract him, and then Lashley hits him with a spear and puts the Hurt Lock on him and gets the win.


----------



## God Movement

There is absolutely nothing wrong with them building Roman up as an unbeatable heel champion. In fact, that's what they should be doing. What is wrong is that there should be a face, slowly rising up through the rankings getting ready to challenge him, but there isn't. At this point Drew McIntyre is the only person who can dethrone him.


----------



## ThirdMan

Leviticus said:


> Why the fuck even put the title on Lashley if he was just gonna lose it a month later. I thought the whole point of having Lesnar win the rumble was so that he could face Reigns at mania, and let Lashley defend the world title against someone else.


Lashley's shoulder was legitimately injured at the Rumble, and he'll be off for four months. He got a big Saudi payday by showing up, but he'll be getting shoulder surgery shortly.


----------



## Leviticus

ThirdMan said:


> Lashley's shoulder was legitimately injured at the Rumble, and he'll be off for four months. He got a big Saudi payday by showing up, but he'll be getting shoulder surgery shortly.


Then don't let him fucking wrestle if he's injured. Keep the title on him, and have the chamber match be for an Interim Championship, then have Lashley face the Interim Champion at Summerslam. There was still no reason to have Lesnar take the title back. I wouldn't have even put Lesnar in the match. He should be so focused on revenge against Reigns that he didn't care about the World title at this point. 

They should have thought ahead of who could have a rivalry with Lashley later on, had them in the chamber match, and had THEM win. Then have Lashley face him when he's healthy. If they were set on having Lesnar in there anyway, they could have had the Usos sneak into the chamber HBK-style and attack him, to give him an out.


----------



## ThirdMan

Leviticus said:


> Then don't let him fucking wrestle if he's injured. Keep the title on him, and have the chamber match be for an Interim Championship, then have Lashley face the Interim Champion at Summerslam.


I don't necessarily care for them doing the title vs. title thing, but the interim champions idea is no bueno.

Somebody else could just win the championship in the Chamber, and Lashley could simply demand a rematch, for the actual title, when he returns. Same basic principle, but none of this "interim" stuff. Regardless, Lashley will surely be back in the mix for the title when he returns, and it's doubtful that any one person will be holding both world titles by that point. He was protected, and got a big payday before he took a break.


----------



## FrankieDs316

Oh boy WM is ruined now because some people on social media aren’t happy. Probably the most ridiculous thing I’ve heard.


----------



## ThirdMan

FrankieDs316 said:


> Oh boy WM is ruined now because some people on social media aren’t happy. Probably the most ridiculous thing I’ve heard.


Given some of the negative talk in here, I skimmed over some of the EC review podcasts (from Fightful, WrestlingINC, etc.) , who are often _very_ critical of WWE, and they were generally positive on the overall show, particularly as it pertained to the women's matches. A lot of the talk on wrestling message boards (and Twitter, etc.) typically involves stans who are only really happy when their absolute favourite wrestlers are getting the biggest matches on the card, particularly at Mania, so it tends to get pretty hyperbolic this time of year.

There's really not much point in arguing with folks who get genuinely angry about fake-fighting, though. It's understandable to be a little disappointed with booking and whatnot (Brock crushing everyone rather quickly in the main event certainly wasn't ideal for the other performers), but it's best to keep things in perspective.


----------



## FrankieDs316

This has been an 8 years in the making story for Vince. He has wanted Roman to beat Brock clean at WM since WM31. This is something that Vince could never let go. He had this long term story where Brock ends the streak at WM30, go on a dominate wrecking spree through out the year, then go on to lose to Roman at WM31. When the fans ruined that for him by booing Reigns as a face and forcing Vince to change the ending with the cash in with Rollins, that set Vince on a vendetta to push Reigns harder than ever and have him beat Brock at a WM one day. Now he could of easily done it at WM34 but once again Vince changed his mind once the fans started booing Reigns as a face. Now since Reigns has turned heel Vince can push him as much as he wants without worrying about negative fan reaction because Reigns is a heel. So at WM38 Vince is going to finally get what he always wanted at WM31 and thats for Roman to finally beat Brock clean at a WM. This 7 year vendetta could have all been avoided had the fans just got behind Roman at WM31 and let Vince fulfill that year long plan he had. But they couldn't so was Vince set out on revenge and he's able to get away with it cause WWE is making more money then ever.


----------



## ThirdMan

FrankieDs316 said:


> So at WM38 Vince is going to finally get what he always wanted at WM31 and thats for Roman to finally beat Reigns clean at a WM.


So is this gonna be like Superman 3, where Good Roman puts Evil Roman down? Will there be special effects involved, or will Roman play both roles using advanced Kevin Dunn camera tricks?

Or, did Vince clone a Good Roman in a lab a few years ago in case of emergency? Or maybe there's a WWE multiverse?

Gotta say, you've got me hyped for this match now.


----------



## yeahbaby!

Will be shocked if match doesn't end with Roman standing tall holding up both belts with one foot on Lesnar.


----------



## ThirdMan

yeahbaby! said:


> Will be shocked if match doesn't end with Roman standing tall holding up both belts with one foot on Lesnar.


There's also a pretty strong possibility that he tosses the WWE title aside in disgust, and they end up doing a tournament on RAW to determine a new champion leading up to WM Backlash. I mean, we saw what Roman did with the belt at the Rumble, after all. Ideal? No, But possible.


----------



## yeahbaby!

ThirdMan said:


> There's also a pretty strong possibility that he tosses the WWE title aside in disgust, and they end up doing a tournament on RAW to determine a new champion leading up to WM Backlash. I mean, we saw what Roman did with the belt at the Rumble, after all. Ideal? No, But possible.


Why on earth would the lasting image of the biggest show of the year be the golden boy disrespecting their big belt?


----------



## ThirdMan

yeahbaby! said:


> Why on earth would the lasting image of the biggest show of the year be the golden boy disrespecting their big belt?


Oh, I certainly hope that doesn't happen, but the character's already disrespected the belt, so it wouldn't entirely shock me. Regardless, much like Becky Lynch after Mania 35, I don't see either Roman or Brock carrying both belts past the following PLE. There's very likely a multi-person world title match incoming at Backlash, to take one of the belts off them.


----------



## FrankieDs316

ThirdMan said:


> So is this gonna be like Superman 3, where Good Roman puts Evil Roman down? Will there be special effects involved, or will Roman play both roles using advanced Kevin Dunn camera tricks?
> 
> Or, did Vince clone a Good Roman in a lab a few years ago in case of emergency? Or maybe there's a WWE multiverse?
> 
> Gotta say, you've got me hyped for this match now.


Whoops saw that typo.


----------



## ThirdMan

FrankieDs316 said:


> Whoops saw that typo.


You've got Reigns on the brain(s).


----------



## The Boy Wonder




----------



## Clique

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1497273308127051782
No surprise here. The main event.


----------



## American_Nightmare

Reigns wins and The Rock comes out.


----------



## Clique

WWE now is calling this match a championship unification. That's huge!


----------



## Mainboy

American_Nightmare said:


> Reigns wins and The Rock comes out.


That will happen.


----------



## Clique

WWE is billing this main event as THE BIGGEST WRESTLEMANIA MATCH OF ALL TIME.

Reminds me when they billed Edge vs. Randy Orton as THE GREATEST WRESTLING MATCH EVER.


----------



## Reservoir Angel

Y'know.... I think I'd be kind of cool with the world titles being unified as one world title defended across both brands as long as WWE actually bother to put some effort into making the United States and Intercontinental Championships feel like bigger deals.

But they won't do that, so fuck the whole thing.


----------



## Spartan117

I don't think we end up with 1 title. It'll be a unification like Cena and Orton was a unification. He's going to walk around with 2 belts for a few months. Also for all the talk of no one wanting Reigns vs. Brock, WM is currently estimated to do around 70k tickets each night. They are above 55k on each night as it is right now. That's likely a gate of around $30 million with how high ticket prices are. They are going to smash all the recent WMs.

Previous stadium WMs paid attendance since the late 00s:

*WM24* - 65,700
*WM25* - 58,200
*WM26* - 64,100
*WM27* - 62,600
*WM28* - 62,400
*WM29* - 68,900
*WM30* - 59,500
*WM31* - 57,800
*WM32 (same arena as WM38)* - 79,800
*WM33* - 64,900
*WM34* - 59,900
*WM35 *- 63,000


----------



## Clique

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1500320260892860416
the MSG footage will look great in the video package before the match. I’m sure Brock will get the upper hand on Roman before WrestleMania.


----------



## FrankieDs316

Damn. I really thats the final image of WM38. Roman standing over Brock holding 2 titles. Roman has never beaten Brock clean before.


----------



## American_Nightmare

Reigns smashing and pinning Lesnar then holding up both the WWE and Universal Championship titles over his lifeless body then The Rock's music hits is the best possible way they can end the show this year.


----------



## deadcool

You know it could have been worse. They could have added another stipulation where if Lesnar loses, he retires. Reigns will get to be the guy that retired Lesnar.


----------



## The Quintessential Mark

American_Nightmare said:


> Reigns smashing and pinning Lesnar then holding up both the WWE and Universal Championship titles over his lifeless body then The Rock's music hits is the best possible way they can end the show this year.


That would be a frenzy moment indeed.

Top Heel conquers the conqueror then an old Face appears right at the moment people feel sullen.


----------



## DammitChrist

God Movement said:


> There is absolutely nothing wrong with them building Roman up as an unbeatable heel champion. In fact, that's what they should be doing. What is wrong is that there should be a face, slowly rising up through the rankings getting ready to challenge him, but there isn't. At this point Drew McIntyre is the only person who can dethrone him.


Yep, there’s somehow nothing absolutely wrong with the current Universal Champion destroying everyone for 500+ days without making any of them look good (especially in the long term), and killing their momentum in the process.


----------



## God Movement

DammitChrist said:


> Yep, there’s somehow nothing absolutely wrong with the current Universal Champion destroying everyone for 500+ days without making any of them look good (especially in the long term), and killing their momentum in the process.


Yes, nothing wrong with it. As long as there's a babyface being built up ready to dethrone this monster.


----------



## FrankieDs316

deadcool said:


> You know it could have been worse. They could have added another stipulation where if Lesnar loses, he retires. Reigns will get to be the guy that retired Lesnar.


I mean theres should be a stipulation where this is the final match between the 2.


----------



## deadcool

Clique said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1497273308127051782
> No surprise here. The main event.


He spoiled the WM ending.


----------



## JTB33b

I predict that Jimmy turns on Roman and cost him the match.


----------



## Spartan117

deadcool said:


> He spoiled the WM ending.


I think odds are good Reigns gets his ass beat. This feud has been very one sided in Reigns favor and Brock is advertised for both Wrestlemania Backlash and MITB. He's only missing HIAC in June. Basically Brock is here post-WM outside of maybe 3 weeks in May. I could see this feud go beyond WM and into WMB.


----------



## FrankieDs316

I’ll be the first to admit it. Roman vs Brock was ok for what it was. But there’s was no doubt the crowd was hot for this match. They didn’t shit on it, they weren’t dead for it, they were hot and excited for it. The fans were very interested in the match.


----------



## ThirdMan

FrankieDs316 said:


> I’ll be the first to admit it. Roman vs Brock was ok for what it was. But there’s was no doubt the crowd was hot for this match. They didn’t shit on it, they weren’t dead for it, they were hot and excited for it. The fans were very interested in the match.


Yeah, the match was very formulaic, but anyone who says the crowd wasn't hot for it is either deaf or lying. Regardless, even though Reigns didn't win completely clean on account of the low-blow and belt-to-the-head, I hope they finally move on from this feud. Which of course means they'll run at least one more match at WM Backlash or SummerSlam, because reasons.


----------



## FrankieDs316

Roman vs Brock had so much in ring psychology to it. The match wasn’t meant to be a 5 star classic. It told a story and a damn good one too


----------



## ThirdMan

FrankieDs316 said:


> Roman vs Brock had so much in ring psychology to it. The match wasn’t meant to be a 5 star classic. It told a story and a damn good one too


As the guillotine choke has been established as one of Roman's primary finishers, I'd have hoped they'd have at least incorporated that into the match, just for variety. Let Brock struggle, and fight out of it by driving Roman into the corner, or something. While the basic psychology of the match was fine, it was just the same moves we've seen a million times, spammed over and over again (German suplex, belly-to-belly suplex, F5, Superman punch, spear). But I'm at least glad that Brock didn't hit five or six F5s this time, like at Mania 34.


----------



## Spartan117

FrankieDs316 said:


> I’ll be the first to admit it. Roman vs Brock was ok for what it was. But there’s was no doubt the crowd was hot for this match. They didn’t shit on it, they weren’t dead for it, they were hot and excited for it. The fans were very interested in the match.


The crowd was electric which is why it feels more disappointing. Even the finish had the crowd popping and jumping.

If you go back and look at the Crown Jewel match, they worked it way differently than this. Reigns did regular offence, and we got a lot of teasing leading into the actual german suplexes. We got a legitimate act 1 and act 2, but Crown Jewel ended before we got act 3. I understood it there though because I thought we'd obviously get a rematch so you have to save that second gear for then. That's what I was expecting here. The proper conclusion to the match with an act 3 where we get the build up and the conclusion. The conclusion being that it gets a bit brutal and we get some blood. Instead it feels like they started in act 3 and we had none of the build up, and not a proper conclusion either.

I've just rewatched it, and it honestly feels way too rushed. The crowd is hot throughout but it seems like these dudes are on a clock. Reigns does none of what he usually does. No strikes, no normal moves, nothing outside of just superman punches and spears. Whoever produced this match is a jackass. It disregards the entire build of this feud which has been great. We didn't even get the guillotine, knees, the forearms smashes, or any of his usual signature moves.

It's 12 minutes. That is just bullshit. The Crown Jewel match was 12 minutes and felt like it ended early. This needed to be 20 minutes. They did no build up in this match. There is no reason whatsoever that your main event is a similar length to other midcard matches with nowhere near the build or focus, and shorter than 6 other matches on the card.


----------



## Asuka842

What a boring, dull, and lazy match.


----------



## deadcool

I didn't watch it but lets just hope that this is the last time Reigns/Lesnar happens. Lets just move on from this feud.


----------



## DUD

I'm presuming that's why the finish felt underwhelming.


----------



## Reservoir Angel

FrankieDs316 said:


> Roman vs Brock had so much in ring psychology to it. The match wasn’t meant to be a 5 star classic. It told a story and a damn good one too


Okay seriously how much are you being paid by WWE for this? Cause I want in on this scheme.


----------



## TKOW

I don't think this was a bad match (WrestleMania 34 was a LOT worse), but it was quite predictable, especially with Vince giving away Reigns going over when he introduced Austin Theory as a "future WWE Universal Champion."

Favourite part of the match was, unsurprisingly, Paul Heyman. "I LOVE YOU, PLEASE TAKE ME BACK, IT WAS ALL ROMAN'S IDEA, I HAD NOTHING TO DO WITH IT!" 😂😂 What a fucking heel.


----------



## Old School Icons

Brock/Roman matches have steadily declined since their excellent WM31 match up which actually felt like a match, not an continuous exhibition of signature moves. 

Very dissapointing.


----------



## Reservoir Angel

I really do hope that I never have to see Reigns vs Lesnar ever fucking again. I legitimately don't think I've ever enjoyed a single one of their matches. The highlight of their years-long feud was that time Rollins fucked them both over at WrestleMania 31.


----------



## DoctorWhosawhatsit

boring.

from start to finish, the whole feud, uninspired, lazy, and boring.


----------



## bmack086

Every male performer on the roster and every PLE in 2022 was sacrificed so we could have this match.

Day 1 - Lesnar runs through 4 other men. RR - Brock steamrolls through 7,8, however many men were left to win the Rumble. Reigns retains over Rollins.

Chamber - Brock makes 5 other men look like the JV team & Roman essentially squashes Goldberg.

Just so we could have another incredibly mediocre match between these two, again, and to add another accolade to Roman’s resume.


----------



## Reservoir Angel

bmack086 said:


> Every male performer on the roster and every PLE in 2022 was sacrificed so we could have this match.
> 
> Day 1 - Lesnar runs through 4 other men. RR - Brock steamrolls through 7,8, however many men were left to win the Rumble. Reigns retains over Rollins.
> 
> Chamber - Brock makes 5 other men look like the JV team & Roman essentially squashes Goldberg.
> 
> Just so we could have another incredibly mediocre match between these two, again, and to add another accolade to Roman’s resume.


That's my grand issue with this match. If it was just a standard title match and it was lame like this I wouldn't really give a shit because I've seen countless title matches on big stages that didn't live up to the hype. I'm used to that.

My problem is how harshly the entire rest of the roster have been devalued, treated like jokes, buried and made to look like complete afterthoughts, just so this match could exist with the ludicrous over-the-top billing it got. That's what pisses me off about this stinker.

How do WWE expect us to take any new challenger to Reigns seriously going forward now, when they've all been destroyed to make it perfectly clear just how above them all Roman Reigns is now? No title match he has will have any drama in it now, because everyone will always be 100% expecting Reigns to win in dominant fashion because he's taken them all down before, or if he's not taken them down directly he's taken down the guy who did take them down.

Like... is anyone going to buy Bobby Lashley as a threat to Reigns? Lashley got bitches by Lesnar, only beat him for the WWE Championship because Reigns interfered, then lost the belt right back to Lesnar, only for Lesnar to get beaten by Reigns.


----------



## FrankieDs316

Forum Dud said:


> View attachment 119818
> 
> 
> I'm presuming that's why the finish felt underwhelming.


That makes sense why it was cut short


----------



## Leviticus

Has there been any news on whether or not Reigns was injured?


----------



## tboneangle

Ironically,if they had the WM34 match with the wm38 buildup it would have been perfect and made sense. Biggest match ever. Blood feud. Roman bled during that match and they went way overboard with the finishers. Would have actually worked given this year's buildup lol. 

This match. Biggest match ever. Blood feud guys his gloves off doesn't throw a punch and no blood. 12 minutes of finishers and a ref bump. Match was fine but an utter letdown.


----------

